# Jardim à Portuguesa



## frederico (21 Jun 2016 às 17:41)

O presente tópico visa discutir um assunto que merece pouca ou nenhuma atenção por parte dos portugueses e das suas elites académicas. 

É reconhecido que na Europa existem alguns estilos de jardim diferentes entre si e que reflectem em última análise características das «almas» desses povos. Temos o jardim inglês, o italiano, o francês ou o andaluz. Pouco ou nada se fala mas existe um jardim português que já foi até estudado e valorizado por estudiosos ingleses (tenho um livro que trouxe de um alfarrabista de Cambridge que versa sobre o tema). 

Os nossos jardins têm sofrido enormes agressões nas últimas décadas, e uma enorme descaracterização. No entanto, ainda é possível traçar características comuns mas é preciso salientar que existem notórias diferenças regionais e não se pode comparar a tradição do jardim vernacular com o jardim das casas senhoriais ou dos conventos, das casas dos brasileiros ou das instituições públicas. 

Além disso, não é possível dissociar o nosso jardim vernacular das hortas. Árvores de fruta misturam-se frequentemente com árvores nativas e ornamentais e flores. 

Começo o tópico pelo *Algarve*. 

A casa tradicional da quinta ou monte algarvio tinha frequentemente uma ou várias árvores de grande porte cujo objectivo era dar sombra à carroça e a alfaias agrícolas. Muitas destas árvores foram cortadas em anos recentes, devido à expansão urbana e abandono das quintas tradicionais, facto lamentável que já tem décadas. 

- Alfarrobeira: Cheguei a conhecer montes com alfarrobeiras monumentais, com mais de 20 metros, centenárias. Sei onde resistem duas. A antiga casa do monte do meu avô tinha uma destas alfarrobeiras. Além da sombra e do abrigo que proporciona a alfarrobeira era muito apreciada pela mulheres. Porquê? As algarvias consideravam que era a terra mais fértil para colocarem em vasos de flores ornamentais. E quando precisavam de terra para vasos, retiraram a camada fértil superficial do solo junto ao tronco das alfarrobeiras. Lamentavelmente, são cada vez mais raras as alfarrobeiras monumentais, devido a podas criminosas e ao corte. 

- Palmeira-das-canárias: era um símbolo de riqueza. Os algarvios mais abastados plantavam-nas junto ao monte. Em anos recentes a maioria das palmeiras centenárias desapareceram devido a uma praga e a corte. 







- Amoreira (_Morus alba_): muito comum por todo o Algarve no passado. Era a árvore de vários montes algarvios e também era um símbolo de riqueza. Hoje restam pouquíssimas amoreiras monumentais. Foram quase todas cortadas. 

- Plátano: menos comum mas ocasionalmente utilizado. Encontrei alguns exemplares muito antigos numa quinta na Luz de Tavira e também noutra na Asseca. O plátano já era utilizado com fins ornamentais pelos romanos na Península Ibérica. Hoje em dia praticamente não é utilizado nos jardins da região. 

Estas eram as árvores utilizadas preferencialmente como «árvore do monte». As mulheres costumavam ter várias plantas em vasos dispersos junto às casas e havia também as «moitas» perto dos poços. (continua)...


----------



## james (21 Jun 2016 às 17:59)

Aqui no Minho, existem muitos jardins particulares, pois as pessoas ainda gostam, felizmente, de ter o seu próprio jardinzinho.

Antigamente, existia muito o hábito de se plantar árvores exóticas.

Mas, nos últimos anos, tenho reparado que as pessoas estão a plantar mais árvores da floresta natural, como por exemplo, azevinhos e carvalhos.

As pessoas, por cá, ainda têm um certo apego à terra e ao meio natural. Aos sábados e feriados,por exemplo, normalmente observa - se muita azáfama das pessoas a tratar dos jardins, mesmo que não tenham nenhuma profissão relacionada com a agricultura e afins.


----------



## frederico (21 Jun 2016 às 18:07)

Tenciono chegar ao Minho... as árvores exóticas têm tradição por causa das Descobertas e essa é a grande característica do jardim à portuguesa que o diferencia dos outros jardins europeus: a enorme quantidade de espécies diferentes, como se fossem pequenos jardins botânicos. No entanto o Minho e o Norte em geral sofrem de um problema há décadas: a supremacia do eucalipto que destruiu por completo a paisagem do Litoral Norte português. Entre as árvores com tradição está o cedro-do-Buçaco. 
_
O C. lusitanica é oriundo das montanhas do México, da Guatemala e da Costa Rica, onde é encontrado a altitudes de 1200 a 3000 m. Tem sido utilizado como ornamental ou como produtora de madeira no sul da Europa. Em Portugal, a sua presença é assinalada na Mata do Buçaco e, como ornamental, um pouco por todo o País._
_
O nome lusitanica advém do facto da classificação inicial desta espécie ter sido feita a partir de exemplares procedentes de Portugal (Lusitânia), onde foi introduzida no século XVII.

Philip Miller, faz a sua classificação formal em 1768, atribuindo-lhe o epíteto específico – lusitanica. Miller não conhecia o país de origem da espécie e supôs que teria vindo de Goa, erro que foi repetidamente cometido em diversas publicações anglo-saxónicas desde o século XVIII, de forma que ficou conhecida na língua inglesa por Cedar-of-Goa – Cedro-de-Goa. Os espanhóis chamam-lhecedro-blanco ou cedro-de-San Juán.

Em Portugal assume, vulgarmente, o nome de Cedro-do-Buçaco, dado os magníficos exemplares que se tornaram ex-libris da Mata do Buçaco.

http://naturlink.pt/article.aspx?menuid=55&cid=3724&bl=1&section=2






_


----------



## frederico (21 Jun 2016 às 18:18)

Actualmente o loendreiro é muito utilizado no Algarve em urbanizações recentes como planta ornamental. No passado a espécie era menos utilizada com essa função, mas a sua madeira era muito apreciada. O loendreiro é nativo da serra do Caldeirão, do Baixo Alentejo ou da Andaluzia e cresce nas margens dos cursos de água. Nesta altura do ano, no passado, o espectáculo da floração deste arbusto era único. Subia-se aos cerros e avistavam-se as galerias cor-de-rosa na densa rede hidrográfica da serra algarvia. Os incêndios das últimas décadas, lamentavelmente, destruíram parte deste património natural. 

No Algarve especialmente as mulheres têm por tradição coleccionar loendreiros com flores de cor distinta. A variedade selvagem tem flor cor-de-rosa. Mas há com flor branca, vários tons distintos de vermelho ou amarelada. É talvez o arbusto mais cultivado na região algarvia com fins ornamentais. 





_
Segundo o Dicionário da Língua Portuguesa Contemporânea, Academia das Ciências de Lisboa – Verbo, 2001, loendro é uma planta arbustiva da família das apocináceas (nerium oleander, Lin.), de flores cor-de-rosa dispostas em cacho e considerada tóxica, também conhecida por cevadilha e espirradeira. O loendro é espontâneo nas margens dos rios e dos ribeiros, no Alentejo e no Algarve.

Ao consultarmos o Dicionário da Língua Portuguesa “Editora”, 5ª Edição, 1977, encontramos outras designações, como adelfeira, adelfa, aloendro, eloendro, aloendreiro, landro e loendreiro.

Ainda que já não sejam poucas as designações para uma planta (não sei se existirá outra com tantos nomes), localizámos no dicionário Lello Universal, Porto, 1975 mais duas, rododendro e loureiro-rosa. Se não contou, conte, são doze as designações!

Este dicionário define-o como um arbusto de grandes flores cor-de-rosa ou brancas, dispostas em corimbos e considerada muito vulgar como planta ornamental, conhecendo-se três espécies da região mediterrânea e da Ásia.

Antes de chegar a Alcoutim, só conhecia o loendro como arbusto ornamental colocado nos jardins da minha terra natal. Significava para mim uma “flor”de jardim.

Quando há cerca de quarenta anos comecei a ter contacto com o concelho serrano do Caldeirão, reparei com admiração, na época própria (Junho e Julho), como numa zona tão seca, floresciam uns arbustos que vicejavam nos vales por onde correm em determinadas épocas do ano, as águas, ora de pequenas nascentes, ora do escorrer das encostas xistentas do “mar de cerros” que a serra algarvia constitui no dizer do grande geógrafo, Orlando Ribeiro.

Só então percebi que aquele arbusto era o mesmo que eu conhecia dos jardins da minha cidade, ainda que existissem algumas modificações que os homens ligados à ciência botânica e depois os jardineiros tivessem transformado com o sentido de fornecer plantas dobradas e mais chamativas.

Foi a altura de perguntar àqueles que sempre conviveram com ele “coisas” que eu desconhecia completamente.

Soube assim, aquilo que qualquer moço sabia, que nasciam por esses barrancos fora, sem ninguém os plantar, até porque não eram bem-vindos na maior parte dos casos, ou seja, disputavam as humidades e fertilizantes naturais às plantas cultiváveis ou a outras espontâneas que o homem aproveitava através da enxertia, como acontecia por exemplo com os zambujeiros transformados em oliveiras.

Ainda que a base da alimentação do alcoutenejo fosse o trigo, não podia dispensar a cebola ou o alho, os coentros, os tomates, algum pimento, as suas couves de rebolo, bem características e hoje quase desaparecidas e as batatas. Tudo isto em mini-produção que os lugares para o efeito eram reduzidos e de uma maneira geral afastados das habitações, construídas em pontos altos, onde a água não existia. Os pequenos hortejos que fabricavam junto dos barrancos onde as característica topográficas e de solo proporcionavam a acumulação de terra e a abertura de um pequeno poço que desse alguma água originando a indispensável rega. Mas alto lá, havia que combater desapiedadamente os loendros que nasciam nesses lugares propícios ao seu desenvolvimento. Eram as cavadeiras, os piques, os serrotes e o fogo os meios que o alcoutenejo utilizava para os combater. Ali não os queriam, que lhe roubavam o sustento das suas plantas, crescessem noutros lugares pois apesar de tudo, sempre necessitavam deles para algumas das suas necessidades, tudo o que nascesse espontaneamente teria de ter a sua aplicação para melhorar as condições de sobrevivência em zona de tão poucos recursos.

Ficando explicada as razões do combate ao loendreiro, iremos agora abordar as utilizações que o alcoutinense lhes dá ou deu.

A toxidade da planta não permite a sua utilização pelos animais de pastoreio e como não podia deixar de ser, pelos selvagens. O homem parece ser o seu único inimigo, isto não contando com pequenos insectos ou fungos que lhe poderão proporcionar a morte.

Os típicos caniços que constituíam quase exclusivamente os forros dos telhados, eram feitos com o precioso auxílio das varas de loendro que depois de rachadas ao meio serviam para ajustar e fixar as canas com a colaboração dos pregos.

Devido às características da sua madeira, cor, maleabilidade e resistência, era muito procurada para a confecção artesanal das típicas cadeiras, de todos os tamanhos e que faziam parte do “mobiliário”das habitações. Enquanto os pés e as costas eram quase sempre de loendro, as travessas que lhe davam equilíbrio e consistência, faziam-se de esteva ou de zambujo. Com o tampo de junça ou tabua, podia dizer-se que o material não tinha custo.

Era apanágio do homem completo, além de outras coisas, saber fazer uma cadeira, ainda que houvesse quem se dedicasse com mais assiduidade à sua confecção.

Segundo informação que retenho na memória, o loendro tinha de ser colhido em determinada época, só assim não “bichava”no futuro.

Em tempos mais recuados as mulheres queimavam-nos para aproveitar a sua cinza na barrela, ou seja na limpeza da roupa.

Nos pocilgos, os ramos eram utilizados para fazer “sombrachos” que protegiam os animais do sol. Eram igualmente utilizados com o mesmo fim para pessoas, coisas e animais.

Quando não havia outro meio, era o loendro que servia para atar uma faxina de lenha ou o enxerto de zambujeiro.

Os alcoutenejos também lhe conheciam as aplicações curativas, utilizando-o na extracção de calos e nas picadas de lacrau, segundo os meus informadores da altura e já lá vão umas décadas. 

Hoje, raramente se faz um caniço, já não há cadeireiros em actividade, barrelas nem pensar nisso, porcos já não se criam, ninguém apanha uma faxina de lenha e os poucos enxertos que se fazem, são efectuados com corda, quando não com ráfia!

Não há muitos anos, praticamente ninguém se preocupava com o uso decorativo do loendreiro, ninguém perdia tempo com essas coisas. Só muito excepcionalmente isso acontecia.

Ainda que já se vejam pelo concelho alguns destes arbustos usados como ornamento de parques e jardins, penso que será possível investir mais nesta espécie tão característica.

Ao contrário do que muita gente pode pensar, a transplantação do loendro não é fácil.

A nível de literatura, encontrámos no conhecido Guia de Portugal, no Vol. II, de Raul Proença, 1927, pp 198 e 199, o seguinte texto (…) um raro e belo arbusto, a adelfeira ou loendro, enfeita os ribeiros com a sua folhagem lustrosa e as flores rosadas e brilhantes. Nos estreitos vales do Caldeirão, as linhas dos riachos e dos barrancos são verdadeiros jardinzinhos de loureiros-rosas, em Maio ou Junho todos floridos.

Muito mais recente é o que respigámos em Portugal Meridional, Gentes, tradições, fauna e flora de John e Madge Measures, 1995.

Os vales dos rios são geralmente bordejados de loendros que constituem um espectáculo inesquecível quando em plena floração, em Junho. Não deve esquecer-se também que estas plantas são muito venenosas e cada uma das folhas contém veneno suficiente para matar uma pessoa. (pág. 69)

Mais adiante, pág. 75, encontramos: Na Ribeira do Vascão cresce abundantemente o loendro, planta indígena que proporciona uma paisagem colorida em Junho e Julho, época em que as suas flores cor-de-rosa encobrem as folhas venenosas.

E por último, pág. 109 e já no concelho de Castro Marim, refere mais uma aplicação do loendreiro: Nos ribeiros perto de Azinhal, crescem loendros cuja madeira, dura mas leve, é trabalhada para fazer bilros para a renda.


Certamente que existirão mais utilizações deste arbusto venenoso característico do concelho de Alcoutim e de outros do Sul do país._
_
http://alcoutimlivre.blogspot.pt/2009/01/o-loendro-arbusto-caracterstico-do.html_


----------



## james (21 Jun 2016 às 18:24)

frederico disse:


> Tenciono chegar ao Minho... as árvores exóticas têm tradição por causa das Descobertas e essa é a grande característica do jardim à portuguesa que o diferencia dos outros jardins europeus: a enorme quantidade de espécies diferentes, como se fossem pequenos jardins botânicos. No entanto o Minho e o Norte em geral sofrem de um problema há décadas: a supremacia do eucalipto que destruiu por completo a paisagem do Litoral Norte português. Entre as árvores com tradição está o cedro-do-Buçaco.
> _
> O C. lusitanica é oriundo das montanhas do México, da Guatemala e da Costa Rica, onde é encontrado a altitudes de 1200 a 3000 m. Tem sido utilizado como ornamental ou como produtora de madeira no sul da Europa. Em Portugal, a sua presença é assinalada na Mata do Buçaco e, como ornamental, um pouco por todo o País.
> 
> ...




O eucalipto domina mais no no Baixo Minho e Douro Litoral.

No Alto Minho, apesar de amplamente existente, penso que é ainda o Pinheiro Bravo que domina a paisagem.

Então em Trás - Os - Montes nem se fala. Praticamente não há eucaliptos. A floresta mais naturalizada ainda domina em vastas áreas. 

E também ainda existem belos bosques de carvalhos.  Perto de minha casa, num passeio que fiz noutro dia,  verifiquei com agrado a grande quantidade de espécies autóctones  a nascer, tal como carvalhos, azevinhos, pirliteiros, etc.


----------



## frederico (21 Jun 2016 às 18:27)

O loendreiro algarvio não deve ser confundido com o rododendro, espécie também nativa de Portugal. Ocorre nas serras de Monchique e o Caramulo é é comum em jardins do litoral Norte. Há vários na parte ocidental da cidade do Porto. O rododendro da sub-espécie portuguesa é muito apreciado em Inglaterra sendo comum em jardins. A espécie até se tornou invasora em terra de Sua Majestade. 





_

As alterações climáticas do Quaternário reduziram a área da adelfeira ao norte de Portugal e às montanhas altas do sul da Península onde encontrou, as condições climáticas ideais de sobrevivência. Os rododendros destas estações peninsulares, (considerados por alguns especialistas como uma subespécie doRhododendron ponticum), encotram-se hoje isolados uns dos outros. Isolação que levara certamente as populações locais a designar a mesma planta com vocábulos diferentes. Assim as palavra "adelfeira" ou "adelfa" são termos utilizados na Serra de Monchique e arredores para designar esta variedade de rododendro, enquanto que nas Beiras, utiliza-se na região de Oliviera de Azeméis o termo "redondouro" e na serra do Caramulo o termo "loendro" ou “loendreira”. Este nome vulgar “loendro” designa também uma outra planta muito comum em jardins públicos e particulares que é a Nerium oleander, também conhecida por “cevadilha”. Convém não as confundir pois são bem distintas tanto no aspecto, como na frequência e distribuição no território nacional.


A existência de duas subespécies de Rhododendron ponticum que possui duas zonas de distribuição distintas: região do Pôntico e oeste da P. Ibérica não é consensual entre especialistas. Apesar disso apontam-se algumas diferenças entre as duas subespécies, que são:


- *Rhododendron ponticum subsp. ponticum*. (Turquia, Bulgária e Cáucaso).Tem pedicelos glabros e folhas de 12 a 18 cm de comprimentos,


- *Rhododendron ponticum subsp. baeticum*(Boiss. & Reut.) Hand.-Mazz. (Espanha e Portugal).Tem pedicelos e botões pubescentes e folhas de 6 a 16 cm de comprimento.


A subespécie ibérica é considerado vulnerável na sua área de origem. No entanto O Rhododendron ponticum foi introduzido nas Ilhas Britânicas desde a segunda metado do século XVIII e em seguida no resto da Europa. Encontrou então condições climáticas satisfatórias a pontos de se tornar invasora; o que leva actualmente a Irlanda, a Inglaterra, o norte de França, e a Bélgica a campanhas de destruição deste rododendro que é acusado de diminuir as biodiversidades locais.

Todas as partes do Rododendro são tóxicas. Esta característica explica a sua destruição como planta indesejável nas matas e nos campos de cultivo por parte dos proprietários de gado, só que os rebanhos, rapidamente aprendem a evitá-la.

http://arvoresdeportugal.free.fr/In...ponticum/Rododendro_Rhododendron_ponticum.htm
_


----------



## james (21 Jun 2016 às 18:28)

O Litoral Norte  ( e a zona sul da Galiza, já agora)  tem um problema com o eucalipto. É que o mesmo encontrou  boas condições de sobrevivência para se propagar ( embora não em todas as zonas) .
E nasce e propaga- se espontaneamente como provavelmente não acontece em nenhuma outra zona em Portugal. Pelo menos não da mesma  forma.  Temos que pensar a floresta do futuro com o eucalipto ( é inevitável)  e como adaptar e reintroduzir as outras espécies.


----------



## frederico (21 Jun 2016 às 18:32)

A minha posição sobre o eucalipto é esta. Deve ser considerada espécie invasora e erradicada. As plantações autorizadas devem ter uma área mínima e serem feitas por cooperativas ou grandes empresas. Só um terço da área ocupada pelo eucalipto é produtiva. É possível aumentar a produção e reduzir a área ocupada para metade. Portugal precisa de uma legislação pesada para as invasoras por uma razão muito simples: causam prejuízos brutais ao Estado e aos privados.


----------



## frederico (21 Jun 2016 às 18:33)

james disse:


> O Litoral Norte  ( e a zona sul da Galiza, já agora)  tem um problema com o eucalipto. É que o mesmo encontrou  boas condições de sobrevivência para se propagar ( embora não em todas as zonas) .
> E nasce e propaga- se espontaneamente como provavelmente não acontece em nenhuma outra zona em Portugal. Pelo menos não da mesma  forma.  Temos que pensar a floresta do futuro com o eucalipto ( é inevitável)  e como adaptar e reintroduzir as outras espécies.



Não sei como está agora a situação em Espanha mas há uns anos a Junta de Extremadura tinha uns projectos para erradicar o eucalipto e substituir por sobreiro e azinheira. E estavam a ter sucesso.


----------



## Agreste (21 Jun 2016 às 18:43)

as folhas desta planta são irritantes... e é usada como sebe. Realmente muita gente não sabe que é uma planta perigosa.


----------



## Agreste (21 Jun 2016 às 18:53)

outra planta que tem aparecido muito é a dama da noite... outra planta tóxica.


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2016 às 18:53)

Aproveito este excelente tópico para deixar um alerta sobre uma planta ( arbusto) bastante conhecida e cultivada como planta ornamental  de jardim e que dá pelo nome de Oleandro, eu cheguei a ter duas qualidades ( flores rosa e branca )  em vasos grandes  e plantadas aqui no meu terraço há uns bons anos atrás.. na altura desconhecia a sua toxicidade.

Desde que não se ingira a folha/flor ou caule /seiva não há problema..






Trata-se de uma espécie extremamente tóxica e pouca gente saberá disso:

O *oleandro* (_Nerium oleander_), também conhecido como *loendro*, *loandro*, *aloendro*, *loandro-da-índia*, *alandro*, *loureiro-rosa*,*adelfa*, *espirradeira*, *cevadilha* ou *flor-de-são-josé*, é uma planta ornamental extremamente tóxica, da família Apocynaceae.

É um arbusto grande, podendo ter por volta de 3 a 5 m de altura. Suas flores podem ser brancas, róseas ou vermelhas. É uma planta pouco exigente se tratando de temperatura e umidade.

*Toxicidade:*

Toda a planta é tóxica. Tem como princípios ativos a oleandrina e a neriantina, substâncias extraordinariamente tóxicas. *Basta que seja ingerida uma folha para matar um homem de 80 kg, no entanto, muitas vezes a ocorrência de vómitos evita o desfecho fatal.*

Os sintomas da intoxicação, que podem aparecer várias horas depois da ingestão, são dores abdominais, pulsação acelerada, diarréia, vertigem, sonolência, dispnéia, irritação da boca, náusea, vômitos, coma e morte.

Está registrado pelo menos um caso de intoxicação por ingestão de caracóis alimentados com folhas desta planta, devido à acumulação de toxinas ao longo da cadeia alimentar.

Fonte : Wikipedia: https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oleandro


----------



## frederico (21 Jun 2016 às 19:24)

Em Portugal não é possível dissociar a jardinagem e a horticultura da religião. Tal associação é desconhecida da maioria dos portugueses e merecia um tratado. Com o fim das ordens religiosas no século XIX um país perdeu um património ambiental brutal.

O *teixo* no passado foi presença comum junto a Igrejas no Norte de Portugal e de Espanha. Curiosamente, em Inglaterra existiu a mesma tradição e ainda hoje resistem teixos monumentais ao lado de antigas igrejas. Por que se perdeu esta tradição?

_O teixo era uma árvore sagrada para os povos antigos, que a consideravam um símbolo de imortalidade e da ressurreição. Existe mesmo uma lenda segundo a qual a cruz onde Jesus Cristo foi cruxificado era feita de Teixo, o que a torna num instrumento simbólico da ressurreição e da imortalidade do Filho de Deus. No período da cristianização, edificaram-se igrejas junto aos teixos para fazer com que as gentes deixassem os ritos pagãos.

Sendo o teixo uma planta venenosa (à exceção do arilo carnudo), existem registos de que os guerreiros dos povos antigos da Península Ibérica, nomeadamente os lusitanos, se suicidavam mascando as folhas de teixo para não serem capturados pelas legiões romanas. Do teixo também se extrai o taxol, substância utilizada no tratamento do cancro e que só muito recentemente é sintetizada laboratorialmente.

Em alguns locais da Península Ibérica permanecem ainda muitos teixos junto a igrejas e a árvore ainda está muito ligada aos nomes de pessoas e povoações: "Teixeira, Teixeda, Teixeiró, Teixelo, Teixinha, Teixoso, Teixo. Teixugueira.

http://www.quercus.pt/comunicados/2...e-teixo-da-serra-da-estrela-e-da-peneda-geres
_





Imagem: teixo junto a igreja em Inglaterra.

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1691575


----------



## pedrw (16 Jul 2018 às 09:54)

frederico disse:


> Actualmente o loendreiro é muito utilizado no Algarve em urbanizações recentes como planta ornamental. No passado a espécie era menos utilizada com essa função, mas a sua madeira era muito apreciada. O loendreiro é nativo da serra do Caldeirão, do Baixo Alentejo ou da Andaluzia e cresce nas margens dos cursos de água. Nesta altura do ano, no passado, o espectáculo da floração deste arbusto era único. Subia-se aos cerros e avistavam-se as galerias cor-de-rosa na densa rede hidrográfica da serra algarvia. Os incêndios das últimas décadas, lamentavelmente, destruíram parte deste património natural.
> 
> No Algarve especialmente as mulheres têm por tradição coleccionar loendreiros com flores de cor distinta. A variedade selvagem tem flor cor-de-rosa. Mas há com flor branca, vários tons distintos de vermelho ou amarelada. É talvez o arbusto mais cultivado na região algarvia com fins ornamentais.
> 
> ...




Tenho comprado muitos loendros para o meu jardim em hortos e vejo que agora só vendem uma variedade que penso ser um hibrido... que dá flores menores mas com florações muito intensas (numa variedade de cores como branco, amarelo, rosa, salmão, etc.). Talvez porque as variedades mais antigas que produzem flores grandes não costumam florescer bem em todo o lado. Por exemplo na minha zona (Sintra) os loendros de flores grandes produzem muitos botões mas poucas flores abrem ao mesmo tempo resultando numa floração bastante medíocre.

Em baixo algumas imagens do meu jardim


----------

